# [PVPBP] Postez vos plus belles photos V.6



## flotow (12 Avril 2020)

La modération a dit:
			
		

> Postez ICI vos plus belles photos, c'est-à-dire les plus réussies, artistiques, etc., en ajoutant ou pas quelques infos sur le lieu et/ou la prise de vue.
> 
> *POUR RAPPEL, LES CONSIGNES*
> 
> ...




_



Olympiapark_​


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Avril 2020)

Une de mes copines rainette.
Pas confinée, elle...



​


----------



## flotow (22 Avril 2020)

Place Rhin et Danube​


----------



## aCLR (26 Avril 2020)

_Instead of to print on sheet the official Portable Document Format, I've made a facsimile. It was composed with some letterpress characters to carry with me a paper version of my Printable Document Format, during my essentials daily outings. I have been using it for many days and I remembered telling you, my darlings, what I had done. So an idea came to me ! What if I took a "quick'n'dirty" view of this printable document format. I can edit it so quickly in a professional photography app and send the result to you. How it amazing the virtual world, don't you think ? So my darlings, don't beat me for the "quick'n'dirty" result of my fucking idea of late of the night. I've seen the damn bokeh on the top of the picture and the missed focusing because took too low. I apologize for that…_






PrintableDocumentFormat - europe noir C12, C10 & demi-gras C10 ; univers 55 C14 ; filets maigres​
_But, my darlings, show the "enfilade" of tones, blue, gray, gold, gray again, gold again, black, dirty white, the red that you love so much and again dirty white. Isn't it incredible ? And the black "passe-partout" ? I'm sure you loved it ! And that's why I offered it to you, my darlings, because of the "quick'n'dirty" movement… Its the future ! And I can be the future my darlings, I can be it !!!_


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Avril 2020)

Tu nous sort l'épreuve de ton attestation ?
Sur un papier épais mais un peu mou, avec une grosse pression, on verra que c'est de la typo...


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Avril 2020)

Dans la forêt interdite



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (28 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (28 Avril 2020)

La montagne , l'air pur 
Que du bonheur


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Avril 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (30 Avril 2020)

velika planina (slovénie)​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (3 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (4 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (5 Mai 2020)

Embrouiller l'esprit humain, c'est facile


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mai 2020)

Une petite pipe pendant la pause ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2020)

Disons que ce n'est pas un terme que j'utilise avec ma compagne...


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Mai 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Mai 2020)

Quand un immeuble donne l'impression d'une vague


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Mai 2020)

(Photo réalisée avec un vieux smartphone)​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Mai 2020)

Smocky weather to Seattle because great fire in Canada, at this time


----------



## litobar71 (14 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Mai 2020)

Les parcs sont interdits pendant le déconfinement


----------



## litobar71 (16 Mai 2020)

un autre 'tube'.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Mai 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (31 Mai 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (5 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (14 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juin 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Juin 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (18 Juin 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juin 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (19 Juin 2020)

Ces tortues de roches se reproduiront durant des milliers d'années



​


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (25 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (29 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (1 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## Lio70 (2 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (3 Juillet 2020)

Rose trémière à Houat



​


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Juillet 2020)

Hotel qui penche à Espelette



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (6 Juillet 2020)

On va poster une nouvelle série de photo avec pas mal de macro


----------



## flotow (6 Juillet 2020)

@Toum'aï CA PENCHE !!


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2020)

flotow a dit:


> @Toum'aï CA PENCHE !!


Licence artistique, des fois on peut...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Juillet 2020)

Je suis désolé mais la photo ci-dessus a un problème de saturation que je n'ai pas pu contrôler.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (8 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2020)

Ça manque les bourdons cette année, dur de fertiliser les tomates...


----------



## flotow (8 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ça manque les bourdons cette année, dur de fertiliser les tomates...


Tu n'as pas la place de mettre une petite ruche ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (8 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (8 Juillet 2020)

Le cairn qui voulu se faire aussi grand que le phare



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (9 Juillet 2020)

La version complète de la photo est ici : #848


----------



## Toum'aï (9 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (10 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2020)

*( Click to zoom.  )*


​


----------



## ScapO (11 Juillet 2020)

Occhi stupendi !


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Juillet 2020)

​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Juillet 2020)




----------



## ScapO (11 Juillet 2020)

Stringiamoci a coorte,
Siamo pronti alla morte.
Siamo pronti alla morte,
L'Italia chiamò!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Juillet 2020)

On reste au Cap, on s'y couche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Juillet 2020)




----------



## flotow (14 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> ​


Ah, St Vaast


----------



## dfbert (14 Juillet 2020)

Les deux copines attendent sagement...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (18 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)




----------



## ScapO (19 Juillet 2020)

Slt,
Arsenale di Venezia verso Porta Magna?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Juillet 2020)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> Arsenale di Venezia verso Porta Magna?


Sì, questo è l'arsenale
lo sai bene da quello che noto


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Juillet 2020)

L'Atlas, aujourd'hui la France possède l'A 400M


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Juillet 2020)

​Pin noir d'Autriche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Juillet 2020)

WheelNelly a dit:


> Mon père m'a corrigé c'est l'A 400M prénommé l'Atlas (comme le papa de Lola)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Juillet 2020)

​Aubergines en folie !


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Juillet 2020)




----------



## sifoto (21 Juillet 2020)

Hier soir, petite photo de la comète


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (21 Juillet 2020)

Je veux bien connaitre tes réglages


----------



## Romuald (21 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je veux bien connaitre tes réglages


Ainsi que la post-prod...


----------



## sifoto (21 Juillet 2020)

Voici les infos
Empilement avec Iris de 20 images Prises avec un 5D IV + EF 135 ouvert à f2, pause par img 2s, iso 800/1600 iso

Jai une série test à 6400 iso à empiler, normalement il devrait y avoir plus d'informations mais le bruit numérique risque d'être un souci, à voir 

Pour ceux qui voudraient tester voici le lien pour télécharger l'application malheureusement il n'y a pas de version Mac 
http://www.astrosurf.com/buil/iris-software.html


----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (22 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)




----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Juillet 2020)

Je vient de découvrir ce fil donc je post quelques photos (prise avec un CANON 550D), sans aucunes retouches
C'est le JAPON:
	

		
			
		

		
	

























Ça c'est chez moi:


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Juillet 2020)

@IRONHIDE49 attention lit les règles c’est une par jour


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Juillet 2020)

Pardon j'ai pas fait gaffe, je voulais rattraper mon absence. 
Toutes mes excuses


----------



## Sly54 (23 Juillet 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> je voulais rattraper mon absence.


Haha


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Juillet 2020)




----------



## sifoto (24 Juillet 2020)

Neowise un peu plus tard dans la soirée du 20 juillet, empilement de 30 images


----------



## Romuald (24 Juillet 2020)

Superbe, mais (avis absolument impartial !) je ne suis pas mécontent de mon gamin avec une seule tof, un trépied fait d'une table et d'un caisson tiroir empilés sur un lit pour shooter à travers un velux, et un post-traitement basique.


----------



## Jura39 (24 Juillet 2020)

@sifoto 
C’est superbe


----------



## sifoto (24 Juillet 2020)

Merci le gars !
@Romuald , excellent la tof de ton gamin d'autant que le 18-55 est loin d'être une foudre de guerre !!! Bravo à lui pour cette belle images !


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (25 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Juillet 2020)

Un phare... ou pas


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Juillet 2020)

Le Mont Ventoux règne sur son vignoble !


----------



## TimeCapsule (26 Juillet 2020)

​Bougainvillées Carghese Corse 2004


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (28 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (29 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TomS74 (29 Juillet 2020)

Venice Beach (2ème jour d'un mois de Road Trip aux USA)


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Juillet 2020)

Photo prise avant-hier en Corse en haut de la randonnée.
Sans retouches avec un CANON 550D


----------



## gKatarn (29 Juillet 2020)

Toum'aï a dit:


> St Vaast la Hougue​


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Juillet 2020)

​Léman


----------



## TomS74 (30 Juillet 2020)

Le coeur de l'Antelope Canyon​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juillet 2020)

960 x 720 pixels !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Juillet 2020)

Sorry, j'ai tellement bien dormi que je n'ai pas vérifié, je somnolé encore !


----------



## TimeCapsule (31 Juillet 2020)

​Léman


----------



## TomS74 (31 Juillet 2020)

Le Mont Blanc il y a quelques semaines


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (31 Juillet 2020)




----------



## TomS74 (1 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (1 Août 2020)

@TomS74 : j'aurais bien supprimer le premier plan. La pelouse bien tondue n'a pas d'intérêt et gâche le reste de la photo qui est superbe   Où a été pris ce joli paysage ?


----------



## TomS74 (1 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> @TomS74 : Où a été pris ce joli paysage ?



En République Dominicaine, c'est la Montaña Redonda. La pelouse était naturellement tondue par des chèvres de souvenir.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (1 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Août 2020)




----------



## TomS74 (2 Août 2020)

Saona


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (2 Août 2020)




----------



## IRONHIDE49 (2 Août 2020)

La Corse cette année....


----------



## TomS74 (3 Août 2020)

Londres


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (4 Août 2020)

Un peu de fraîcheur, en cette période, ça rafraîchit


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (4 Août 2020)

Si tu est là pendant la chaleur de l'été, bien joué, tu loupé rien ;-)


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)

Sorry the Times !


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Août 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (5 Août 2020)

C'est le bazar ici...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Août 2020)




----------



## IRONHIDE49 (5 Août 2020)




----------



## Human-Fly (5 Août 2020)

(* Click to zoom.  *)


​


----------



## Jura39 (6 Août 2020)

Après une petite promenade en canoë


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (7 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (7 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (8 Août 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Août 2020)




----------



## East_ (9 Août 2020)

Cette photo date de 2018 prise à l'époque avec mon fidèle (mais pas Castro) iPhone 7 et elle doit être une de mes préférées de mon petit voyage en Floride  
(bon après j'ai moins gérer la compression)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (9 Août 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (9 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (9 Août 2020)




----------



## East_ (10 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (10 Août 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 185965​


Benagil ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Benagil ?


Oui 
C’est ça


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (11 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (11 Août 2020)




----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2020)

L'as-tu en plus grand format ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Août 2020)




----------



## litobar71 (13 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> L'as-tu en plus grand format ?


voilà


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)

@escatomb oui, j'ai pas osé comme je ne me souvenez plus si je l'avais redimensionné


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2020)

Je sais que j'ai la vue qui baisse, mais je ne vois pas bien la différence


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (13 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Août 2020)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je sais que j'ai la vue qui baisse, mais je ne vois pas bien la différence


La différence, c'est quand on clique dessus


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Août 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> La différence, c'est quand on clique dessus



Oui, mais il fait chaud !


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2020)

Oui ben le premier qui dit que je sais pas cliquer, je le blaste


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (14 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2020)

C’est pas  facile les vacances


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Août 2020)

Les distances sont respectées et il y a de la place


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (15 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (16 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Romuald (16 Août 2020)

Jolie , mais dire que si tu t'étais décalé un poil sur la gauche et baissé un peu pour masquer la tour métallique derrière une des feuilles d'agave, la elle aurait été belle


----------



## Jura39 (16 Août 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Jolie , mais dire que si tu t'étais décalé un poil sur la gauche et baissé un peu pour masquer la tour métallique derrière une des feuilles d'agave, la elle aurait été belle


Merci pour ton compliment et tes conseils que je vais utiliser sur de prochaines photos


----------



## Jura39 (17 Août 2020)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (18 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (18 Août 2020)

Peut-être déjà posté mais c'est beau ! le ciel américain


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2020)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (19 Août 2020)

Le ciel français est pas mal non plus !


----------



## SirDeck (19 Août 2020)

.






.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (20 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2020)

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (21 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (21 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (22 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (22 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (23 Août 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (24 Août 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (24 Août 2020)




----------



## Sly54 (24 Août 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (26 Août 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (26 Août 2020)

Si c'est pas malheureux de laisser un bateau s'abimer comme ça...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (27 Août 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (27 Août 2020)

@*Human-Fly* , c'est la déco d'un Muscadet, un bateau en contreplaqué de 6,50 m. C'est une tradition chez les propriétaires de ce type de bateau de faire de jolies peintures... Celui-ci a poussé l'idée comme une contradiction. 



​


----------



## Jura39 (27 Août 2020)

C'est aussi un phénomène de mode sur la deco des Combi VOLKSWAGEN


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Août 2020)

Attention, le lac va se vider...


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (30 Août 2020)

il s'est vidé et forme une rivière


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (2 Septembre 2020)

pour la clarté du ciel et le voilier tout riquiqui


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (3 Septembre 2020)

Hey ça penche !
Mais non regardez l'église


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Septembre 2020)

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est, mais ça ne se mange pas...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1137488 (5 Septembre 2020)




----------



## SirDeck (5 Septembre 2020)

.






.​


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Septembre 2020)

Flou, bougé, penchage, aucun contrôle...
Y a des fois tout ça réuni, ça donne une belle photo...




​


----------



## Jura39 (11 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2020)

Espionnage industriel à Rouen...


----------



## Romuald (11 Septembre 2020)

Une plus belle photo aurait été de faire un léger crop pour virer cette enseigne moche à droite.
et un peu celle de gauche aussi, tant qu'à faire.

 Pense au post traitement de base Jura ! Ca prend 2 minutes dans aperçu.


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Septembre 2020)

Postez les plus belles nanas que vous avez croisées sur la plage cet été 



​


----------



## SirDeck (12 Septembre 2020)

.






.​


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2020)

50 nuances de gris ?


----------



## Romuald (13 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (13 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Jura39 (14 Septembre 2020)

​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (14 Septembre 2020)

Ca penche


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (15 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (15 Septembre 2020)

Calme et volupté...


----------



## Toum'aï (16 Septembre 2020)

De la clarté à l'ombre...



​


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2020)

La cathédrale de Rouen 



​


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2020)

Je préfère par Monet


----------



## Jura39 (16 Septembre 2020)

Romuald a dit:


> Je préfère par Monet


Je suis aussi de ton avis , je n'ai pas de talent


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2020)

Si, on peut. C'est dans les cimaises qu'on ne pouvait pas.


----------



## SirDeck (19 Septembre 2020)

.






.​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (20 Septembre 2020)

Ca penche
Non
Mais si
C'est juste une impression
Mais non


----------



## Jura39 (20 Septembre 2020)

@*WheelNelly*
C'est quoi la signature en bas de la photo ?


----------



## Toum'aï (20 Septembre 2020)

Le Kraken m'a regardé...



​


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (22 Septembre 2020)




----------



## Toum'aï (23 Septembre 2020)

​


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Septembre 2020)

cd macro


----------



## Jura39 (23 Septembre 2020)

C'était des sardines 
hummmmmm



​


----------



## Anthony (27 Septembre 2020)

La suite (avec les nouvelles règles du porfolio) ici.


----------

